# C&C Tiberium Wars unter Win 7



## endgegner (17. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte gerade C&C TW unter Win 7 spielen funst aber nicht da kommt die nachricht das ich DirectX 9.0 oder höher benötige aber ist unter win 7 nicht schon DirectX 11 drauf?
 Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen wie ich das problem lösen kann.


----------



## hills (18. Januar 2009)

Installier mal Directx 9 von der Install dvd.


----------



## klefreak (18. Januar 2009)

oder lad dir das DX9 von MS runter !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2009)

Er hat jetzt wieder XP drauf


----------



## Invisible (18. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt wieder XP drauf



wer ist er?


----------



## mad-onion (19. Januar 2009)

Du hast im Win7 Sammelthread direkt nach meinem Beitrag um Hilfe gebeten.
Allerdings war in meinem Beitrag dein Problem bereits beschrieben:


			
				mad-onion schrieb:
			
		

> Die Installation von C&C 3 Tiberium Wars muss im Kompatiblitätsmodus zu Windows XP SP" und als Administrator ausgeführt werden, ebenso wie die ".exe" des Spiels. funktioniert nicht in der Grundversion, erst ab Patch v1.09. Sonst kommt eine Fehlermeldung dass entweder Direct X 9 installiert werden muss oder der Grafikkarten- oder Soundtreiber richtig installiert werden müssten.
> Das Addon "Kanes Rache" verlangt noch mehr Einfühlungsvermögen, hier muss auch die ".msi" -Datei auf der Installations-DVD im Kompatiblitätsmodus zu XP SP2 sein, sonst scheitert die Installation aufgrund fehlender Rechte. Auch hier muss erst mindestens Patch v1.02. Hier ist ebenfalls der Kompatiblitätsmodus zu XP SP2 und Administratorrechte anzuwenden. Ein Bug lässt sich derzeit noch nicht von mir beheben, die Sprache ist Englisch und lässt sich auch nicht in Deutsch umändern.



Ich spiele es mittlererweile unter Win7... TW in deutsch und Kanes Rache in Englisch...


----------



## xaxa (9. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt wieder XP drauf



er XD


----------

